# mmaforum Avatars



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

ok i was looking throught the ones that you guys offer and i noticed some funny one lmao.....am i the only one who thinks that serra looks like he ha s a bonner lol and the A.Silva one looks like a one for a got milk ad...i think you guys should fix the silva one and add some new ones....does anyone else agree?


----------



## Cowmilker (Jul 11, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> ok i was looking throught the ones that you guys offer and i noticed some funny one lmao.....am i the only one who thinks that serra looks like he ha s a bonner lol and the A.Silva one looks like a one for a got milk ad...i think you guys should fix the silva one and add some new ones....does anyone else agree?


haha yes some of the guys they have arent even in the UFC anymore...and since pride is no longer existing they should change those as well....PLEASE MODS GET SOME NEW AVYS!!!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

and i can't stand looking at the serra one lol him and his bonner(hmmm i wonder if that was the GSP fight....)


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ehhh more and more people know how to make avatars now and are willing to make them for people on here, I think that there are better things that the mods and admins could be doing.


----------

